# Mixed GSD puppy with Brindle/Tan patches?



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have a 10 week old GSD cross and was wondering if anyone had some opinions on what they think his coat will turn out like. His dad was a Black and Tan GSD and his mum was a crossbreed with reverse brindle markings (mostly black with stripes of brown). As he's growing we're noticing colour changes in his coat, it seems to be getting lighter and I'm wondering what colouring people think he will have as he grows up?



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol - looks like a camouflaged colour .


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Haha, at least I know he'll blend in well!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Probably a shiny brindle coat, who know. That's always so exciting with mixed breeds. The purebred Shepherds' coats change as well as they are growing up.


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I'm really looking forward to see what colours he ends up with! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sheriandloki said:


> ... I'm wondering what colouring people think he will have as he grows up?


He will be a color called STUNNING!!


----------



## Sheriandloki (May 10, 2013)

Haha! He's already a little stunner! I'm loving watching him change  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

